# 2013 F70 3 year maintenance (150 hours)



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

slowtyper16 said:


> Can anyone shed some light onto how much I should realistically pay for this service. I'd do most myself but since the warranty is over on 3/25/16 I figured I'd let them do it in case they find anything warranty would cover. Any insight would be great as I'm relatively new to boat maintenance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


Last time I picked up some parts to service my f70, I think the going rate was around $500 for them to do a complete service. Although I understand wanting them to check for anything that would fall under warranty, its unlikely unless you've been noticing a problem. Save yourself the cost and do it yourself. It's extremely easy!


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

hferrell87 said:


> Last time I picked up some parts to service my f70, I think the going rate was around $500 for them to do a complete service. Although I understand wanting them to check for anything that would fall under warranty, its unlikely unless you've been noticing a problem. Save yourself the cost and do it yourself. It's extremely easy!


You said exactly what the mechanic told me today. If you aren't noticing any issues the warranty probably won't apply, just take care of the basic stuff that you can handle yourself, lower unit and crank case fluid change, impeller, anodes etc.


----------

